# 2 projects manta ray and speedster



## how (Dec 11, 2011)

The manta ray cost me 150, the seat 275 lol. I have lotsa good condition parts to put on it. I have the correct tires too only thing I dont have is the shifter cover, double cable holder ring and chainguard I hope to find them soon.

I am going to turn the Speedster into a muscle bike,,,I have everything cept the 3 speed stick shift. Anyone have these parts please let me know.


----------



## Xcruiser (Dec 26, 2011)

You got a good deal on the Ray!Hard one to find,enjoy!!


----------



## rlhender (Dec 26, 2011)

*3 speed*

I have this one, its rusty but should clean up, Make offer


----------

